# Durham's Christ Crucified



## DTK (Nov 15, 2008)

I know much has already been said about the newly published volume of James Durham's _Christ Crucified: Or, the Marrow of the Gospel in Seventy-Two Sermons on the Fifty-Third Chapter of Isaiah_ by Naphtali Press, and this might be the wrong forum in which to comment on it. But I'm so impressed with Chris Coldwell's editing and publishing of this work that I scarcely know where to begin. I will simply say that I don't believe I've ever held a single volume of sermons that was more beautifully formatted and more helpfully edited. Of course, being very partial to the subject matter is no small plus for me as well. Durham spreads out before us in this volume what ought to be the primary and central focus of the minister's work in preaching, _viz., Christ and Him Crucified_. 

Growing up, I often heard ministers say, "make much of Christ and He will make much of you," but I think it's more proper to emphasize "make much of Christ, and much will have been made." By God's grace, James Durham has provided us with much of Christ, and Chris Coldwell has done us all a great service in going beyond the normal scope of effort in making available this volume of Durham's preaching in a way that is so very helpful (the essay on Durham at the beginning, the footnotes, the explanation of words and phrases peculiar to Durham's day, etc.). The breaking down of topics for each of all 72 sermons in the contents pages is among the best I've ever seen.

Thanks Chris for a job very well done!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you very much indeed David for that enthusiastic assessment.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 16, 2008)

Allow me to echo Josh's comments of David's comments about the job that Chris does.

I ordered Durham's work on a Monday and I received it by that very same Wednesday. It was extremely well wrapped, and as has been said the editing job is outstanding. 

I'm loving my book!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 16, 2008)

Pastor King,

It's a wonderful Providence that I was just thinking about you the other day and then you posted this. It is good to hear from you and I pray that the Lord is blessing your ministry.

Chris Coldwell honors His King by His the quality of his work and his integrity. I'm pleased to do what little I can to promote his work. I too love Durham's work having read his exposition of the Ten Commandments: it ought to be required reading for anyone seeking to understand the 3rd use of the Law and it's full weight. I look forward to reading this book.


----------



## MW (Nov 16, 2008)

When I first read Naphtali's edition of Durham on Isaiah 53, I commented to Chris that I thought he had outdone himself; and if you look at his earlier editorial labours, that is no small feat.


----------

